# 200 mm gyuto (or 8 inch chef's knife in MURICAN)



## milkbaby (Apr 13, 2018)

I was gonna post a lot of WIP pics but I've been working on this knife a little at a time on and off forever and am just happy to be done. So I'll just spam y'all with the all done pics.

The specs... 200 mm or 8 inch monosteel blade, 15N20 high carbon steel about HRc 61-62, full height convex grind slightly right hand biased, about 0.090" spine at the handle with very slight distal taper, dyed box elder burl and wenge wood handle with brass and red G10 bits. The saya is laminated construction of black walnut with basswood as the soft inner spacer. I have no idea what wood the saya pin is but guessing most likely birch.

This is definitely the best knife I've made yet, so I'm pretty darn happy. But I also know that I have a lot of room to improve and make even better knives in the future. Probably will upgrade my grinder and heat treating set up when I move into a place where I can have a proper workshop. Even though I prefer carbon steel, I want to play with stainless steel for people who won't take care of carbon steel.















































Obligatory choil pic:






Coke bottle western handle which turned out better than expected. Flattish top side tapering down to a rounded oval bottom side.







Bonus pics. It's funny how different wood can look depending on how the lighting is. Below pics show the saya in direct sunlight (I hadn't tethered the saya pin yet) and in indirect sunlight.


----------



## crockerculinary (Apr 13, 2018)

love it, as usual. the complete package with the saya looks really lush.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 15, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> love it, as usual. the complete package with the saya looks really lush.



Thank you so much for the kind words! :biggrin:

One day I hope that I'll have enough time to make these fast enough that I'll have one available for a passaround for fun. Or at least hit up one of the gatherings and bring a few knives.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 15, 2018)

Last pic today before this one flew the coop... Ambivalent = sad but also happy when they grow up and head out on their own. 

Neutral balance:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow... really nice stuff milk!!!


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks y'all! I'm really looking forward to eventually moving and setting up a new workshop.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 18, 2018)

This is amazing, I've legit seen 800 dollar customs that don't look this good. You should move to Calgary and we can set up shop.


----------



## merlijny2k (Apr 22, 2018)

Have you started forging while I wasn't paying attention to the forum? Knife looks awesome.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 29, 2018)

I like the look of your textured forged finish


----------

